# intel8x0 sound driver not loading

## bradcarter

I followed the to the letter, actually the first time I did it it worked (before accidentally formatting gentoo off my drives)  Now after reinstalling gentoo it doesnt.  Unless I am missing something this time (highly possible)

I have Sound Card Support compiled as a module and no other cards or drivers as a module or otherwise.  Then I did

env ALSA_CARDS='intel8x0' emerge alsa-driver

and I have the config files edited acordingly.  I emerge alsa-utils and when I tried running amixer I got

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory

so I tried doing the insmod snd-mixer-oss amd get:

```

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_ctl_find_id_Rsmp_1fcc6e88

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_verbose_printk_Rsmp_49d4e4d1

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_kcalloc_Rsmp_4da9e78a

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_cards_Rsmp_363052d3

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_unregister_oss_device_Rsmp_7dc480cf

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_register_oss_device_Rsmp_3993a134

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback_Rsmp_b0e67f71

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_oss_info_register_Rsmp_8df3789f

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.o: unresolved symbol snd_ctl_notify_Rsmp_a9365dac

```

Here is the error modprobe gives me when I type modprobe snd-intel8x0

```

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol register_sound_special_Rsmp_b2c0c86e

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: unresolved symbol unregister_sound_special_Rsmp_99c95fa5

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/sound/acore/snd.o: insmod snd-intel8x0 failed

```

----------

## bradcarter

I noticed something that I think could be related

I have in my make.conf

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe"

but when it compiles I noticed it uses

-march-athlon -pipe

my first install I know it used -march=athlon-tbird -O3 -pipe why the difference?

----------

## pilla

Very strange... 

Have you tried loading the kernel module instead of alsa? 

In my experience, the kernel driver for i8x0 works very well. I have tried also ALSA drivers, but they aren't better than the kernel ones (at least for i8x0) IMHO.

----------

## masseya

Moving from Multimedia.   :Smile: 

I'm assuming that you've edited your /etc/modules.d/alsa file and run update modules as specified in the ALSA Configuration Guide.

----------

## bradcarter

Thanks a lot for giving me a hand  :Smile: 

yes, actually that is the other wierd thing update-modules doesnt pick up the modules.

 actually this is what update-modules produces:

```

localhost linux # update-modules

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `char-major-108' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_generic' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `/dev/ppp' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_generic' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `tty-ldisc-3' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_async' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `tty-ldisc-13' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `n_hdlc' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `tty-ldisc-14' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_synctty' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp-compress-21' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `bsd_comp' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp-compress-24' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_deflate' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp-compress-26' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `ppp_deflate' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `net-pf-24' not found

/etc/modules.d/ppp: alias: `pppoe' not found

```

  Also compiling it as a module instead of alsa I get almost the same error:

```

localhost linux # modprobe i810_audio

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: unresolved symbol register_sound_mixer_Rsmp_c04733eb

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: unresolved symbol unregister_sound_mixer_Rsmp_7afc9d8a

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: unresolved symbol register_sound_dsp_Rsmp_b8e3ede0

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: unresolved symbol unregister_sound_dsp_Rsmp_cd083b10

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/sound/i810_audio.o: insmod i810_audio failed

```

I dont think it is hardware as the sound works on the windows partition.

----------

## pilla

Maybe you could double-check your kernel configuration to make sure you have everything you need enabled there.

You can also try to put in inside the kernel and not in a module.

----------

## bradcarter

SOUND!!  :Very Happy:    Thanks !

I had tried previously to compile it right in and kde compained about not being about to find /dev/dsp but not this time.  I am wondering when I tried before I forgot to copy over bzImage, either way it is working now  :Very Happy:   would like to finger out why alsa worked last time but not this one, but that is a mystery I can tinker with later

----------

